# Woodies living in pairs?



## gerbilgirl (Aug 22, 2009)

We are currently getting an aviary (either buying one or having it built) and ideally Duck, my little woody, would be able to have company, if that was the best thing for him. I would be waiting for another case needing a hand rear to come along, so I would be saving another life, so don't worry, I don't intend to go out and raid nests or anything . So my question, can two male woodies live together or will they fight? Same for two females, as, though I think he is a male, he could well be a female . Also, is he likely to accept another at over a year old? He seems to have very little sense of interaction and shouts at the chinchilla who lives in a cage beside him (cue the chinchilla squealing back ), although he has lived with a cockatiel and budgie (was very closely bonded to the budgie), but not for a few months now - and it could be a while before another handrearing case comes up. 

Also, how long do woodies tend to live in captivity?

Thanks.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Our Littlewood was hand reared and tame when we got her...Norwood came a bit later, she was a fledgeling but wild. After two years they built a nest and started courting, Norwood laid two eggs but didn't incubate them. Two years later we found out they were both hens and they both have male mates now.

Woodie don't get into nasty fights like ferals do and are usually quite comfortable with each other, ours tend to be dominated by our collared dove. However, when they are mating (at this time of year) they become very territorial and chase other woodies away from their "territory".

I am certain that Duck would appreciate the company of another bird. Woodies and ferals can and do become mates even when there are birds of their own species available to choose from. I believe that they can produce young, but their offspring are infertile.

I think my wood pigeons book says how long they live in captivity, I will check it out but I think it is 20+ years.


----------

